# Razumov;s tomb - how limited???



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

So BL says that they are releasing 3 new limited novellas. First one's up for grabs - Razumov's Tomb. My question is how limited are they? There's no "stock" number on them like with the limited hardback novellas such as Iron Warrior or Daenathyos.

Any ideas?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i'm sure they'll tell you when they're out of copies. either that or they'll post a stock total eventually. 

CP


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

oh sure! that's my fav time - when I've finally decided on buying, it's then that I find out that stock = 0 !!

thats how it was with promehean sun, though there I was lucky and it was that glitch...still managed to get my copy )


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Considering how short this "book" is i would call it more of a Short Story with a cover.


----------

